#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] 【野性試煉】抽籤完成

## 卡斯特

已截止

各位安安，我是卡斯特
沒看錯，上面那個是蒸餃沒錯喔！！！

因為不意外的發現，除了活動、委託、蒸餃外的文章都沒什麼人要理
在加上樂園的特色之一“按讚功能”消失了，更是無法知道到底有沒有人在看
於是來蒸餃啦！(#


======×======

野性試煉，這是個為了現代都市獸而設計的活動，為的就是要挽回各位的野性

本活動為虛擬實境，參賽者會進入一個轉生艙，將自己的精神傳送到主辦單位為各位準備的生化身體裡，這個身體跟原本的身體大同小異，樣貌、體能、技能全部都一樣，精神傳遞0延遲，所以完全不用擔心動作不順暢的問題

而這次主辦場地呈現出現實的生態區，有森林、雪地、高山、沙漠、草原等等……，非常豐富，還會有許多機關、挑戰等著你，當然也會有獎品

然而一旦進入了就只能有兩種方式出來，一種是成為倖存者，另一種則是……死亡
沒錯，這個活動一旦進入了，幾乎就只能以死亡的方式出來，放心好了，死亡的是生化身體，本身只會有當下死亡的感覺，其他並無影響

如果各位有興趣的話，就填單子吧！

死亡切結書（在這個遊戲裡唯一出來的方法只有死亡，如果不想死就別來了）

想如何死亡：摔死、噎死、被仙人掌刺死、被烏龜打死……，隨便各位怎麼想，有創意一點
遺言：或者遺願，可寫可不寫
贊成PVP還是共同目標：PVP是指對戰就是參賽者打參賽者，共同目標就是有小怪大魔王之類的不會打參賽者，二選一
有特別想早死還是晚死：之後會分成早死區跟晚死區抽籤選順序，如果有想第一個死之類的也可以寫

第一部分（基本資料）

名字：
綽號：可寫可不寫
性別：沒有無性別
年齡：別超過1000歲之類的太OP
種族：
個性：越詳細越好
型態：獸/獸人/亞人（人加耳朵加尾巴，有的只有單一一種獸類特徵）/人類，可以全選或挑自己喜歡的幾個
常用型態：就是你平常比較喜歡使用的型態

第二部分（根據上面的“型態”填寫，自己沒有選的型態不用寫，盡量用寫的，有寫加圖更好，不要單純丟圖）

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：
瞳色：眼睛顏色
身上裝飾：花紋、飾品（項鍊、手環……）、圖騰、疤痕之類的……
特徵：小細節
身長：從頭到尾巴的長度，可以給個大概，例如像普通貓一樣大之類的
身高：從前腳趾到頭頂的高度，可給個大概
體格：壯碩、瘦小、苗條、圓潤等等的，也可寫有肌肉之類的

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：
瞳色：眼睛顏色
身上裝飾：花紋、飾品（項鍊、手環……）、圖騰、疤痕之類的……
服裝：衣服、褲子之類的
特徵：小細節
身高：這個不用說了吧？
體格：壯碩、瘦小、苗條、圓潤等等的，也可寫有肌肉之類的

亞人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：這裡是耳朵、尾巴顏色
瞳色：眼睛顏色
髮色：頭髮顏色
膚色：
身上裝飾：花紋、飾品（項鍊、手環……）、圖騰、疤痕之類的……
服裝：衣服褲子之類的
特徵：小細節
身高：
頭髮樣貌：長髮、短髮、卷髮、有沒有蓋眼睛、有沒有綁起來等等等……
體格：壯碩、瘦小、苗條、圓潤等等的，也可寫有肌肉之類的

人類型態外貌

瞳色：眼睛顏色
髮色：頭髮顏色
膚色：
身上裝飾：花紋、飾品（項鍊、手環……）、圖騰、疤痕之類的……
服裝：衣服褲子之類的
特徵：小細節
身高：
頭髮樣貌：長髮、短髮、卷髮、有沒有蓋眼睛、有沒有綁起來等等等……
體格：壯碩、瘦小、苗條、圓潤等等的，也可寫有肌肉之類的

第三部分（技能）

屬性：火、水、雷、冰、風等等一切……
技能：這個請務必寫清楚，不只招式名稱還要有技能使用方法，例如說地獄斬：用燒紅的爪子抓傷敵人，使對方燒傷，寫多少技能都可以，但別那種死了會重生、炸光整個星球之類的OP技能
武器：沒有也沒關係，記得給武器的樣子與使用方法
弱點：總會有弱點吧，關於技能的弱點，例如說在水裡不能噴火之類的

第四部分（一切的附註，或者注意事項）
任何上面沒提到的都可以打

第五部分（給愛寫單的，可以自行刪取，要不要填隨便各位）

喜歡的東西：
討厭的東西：
害怕的東西：
體重：
尾巴長度：
戰鬥方式：
日常做事行為：
左撇子/右撇子：

以上，只要將填完的單子拋向空中將會自動傳送到主辦單位，時間至2016/7/3，星期日晚上11點59分59秒

提前至2016/7/3，星期日晚上9：00
敬請期待！！！

======×======

呼……打這個東西花了我4個小時@@
來，先給空白單子，請點開自行複製：
點擊以顯示隱藏內容


死亡切結書

想如何死亡：
遺言：
贊成PVP還是共同目標：
有特別想早死還是晚死：

第一部分

名字：
綽號：
性別：
年齡：
種族：
個性：
型態：
常用型態：

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：
瞳色：
身上裝飾：
特徵：
身長：
身高：
體格：

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：
瞳色：
身上裝飾：
服裝：
特徵：
身高：
體格：

亞人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：
瞳色：
髮色：
膚色：
身上裝飾：
服裝：
特徵：
身高：
頭髮樣貌：
體格：

人類型態外貌

瞳色：
髮色：
膚色：
身上裝飾：
服裝：
特徵：
身高：
頭髮樣貌：
體格：

第三部分

屬性：
技能：
武器：
弱點：

第四部分


第五部分

喜歡的東西：
討厭的東西：
害怕的東西：
體重：
尾巴長度：
戰鬥方式：
日常做事行為：
左撇子/右撇子：




之後會使用抽籤的方式決定死亡先後順序，抽籤結果會公布在故事結局，然後倖存者會依照參加人數增減，一樣用抽的
只是倖存者就不會公布是誰啦www

然後附註一下，這個故事不會有什麼正反派，只是單純生存打架，不會搞心機的XDD(???
其實就是阿凡達+MINECRAFT+飢餓遊戲+移動迷宮這樣，腦洞大吧！(#

大概就這樣，歡迎各位熱烈參與＞w＜//

----------


## 赤·胡灕

來吃蒸餃0w0,這題材很讚哦 :狐狸爽到: 


死亡切結書

想如何死亡：被巨大化蟑螂嚇死XDD
遺言：怎麼可能有這麼大的蟑螂
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：沒

第一部分

名字：胡灕
綽號：無
性別：公
年齡：16
種族：狐狸
個性：文靜，較沉默，愛思考
型態：獸人
常用型態：獸人

第二部分

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：紅為主黑為輔
瞳色：藍綠色
身上裝飾：無
服裝：黃色邊邊的白色長袍
特徵：尾巴上環着一圈尚未見過的文字
身高：不用說XD（一米七
體格：普普通通

第三部分

屬性：光明
技能：預測術（找個反光物體，用附上魔力的爪子抹一抹）丶預言術（利用說話（神說XXX））
武器：無
弱點：
預測術（只出現難以理解的圖象，需自行猜測）
預言術（被捂著嘴就沒用了丶無法直接作用於生命體丶需消耗大量魔力，消耗視乎預言的事的範圍威力等而定，魔力耗盡無法使用丶有時說話速度比被攻擊的速度慢就直接GG了）

第四部分
無

第五部分
喜歡的東西：吃肉肉
討厭的東西：噁心物體
害怕的東西：會移動的噁心物體
體重：65公斤
尾巴長度：70cm
戰鬥方式：利用預言術製造有利環境
日常做事方式：較謹慎
左撇子/右撇子：右

（拋向空中
令獸期待呢～
(感覺會被虐 :狐狸裝鬼:

----------


## 漆黑之獸

俺也來參加看看 OuO

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：身體被貫穿然後頭被嗑掉
遺言：無
贊成PVP還是共同目標：PVP
有特別想早死還是晚死：無

第一部分

名字： 漆黑·伊斯非特
綽號：漆黑、小漆
性別：雄性
年齡：28
種族：龍狼
個性：寡言、冷酷、殘暴
型態：獸人
技能：空間切割、龍息、自我再生

第二部分

獸人型態外貌



毛/鱗色：黑色
瞳色：淡黑色
身上裝飾：無
服裝：紅色運動外套、綠色T恤、牛仔褲
特徵：左眼龍右眼狼、腹部血紅色刺青、狼尾
身高：210
體格：微壯

第三部分

屬性：暗
技能：
空間切割：將指定的空間隨意切割(可以配合武器使用)
龍息：龍族固有技能-炎之吐息
自我再生：將缺失的部位慢慢再生回來(當然血液不能補回來)
武器：大劍-黯豗(散發黑紅色氣息的不祥大劍)
弱點：
空間切割消耗的體力相當大，不能一直使用(會累暈)
龍息在低溫處威力減弱，在水中也不無法使用
自我再生速度不快，很容易傷害超越再生速度

第四部分
無

第五部分

喜歡的東西：羊肉、甜食
討厭的東西：海鮮
害怕的東西：高處(明明是會飛的龍狼)
體重：102公斤
尾巴長度：150公分
戰鬥方式：無不擅長的距離(不過在遠處時會使用空間切割不斷累積傷害給對方，當然是在暗處)
日常做事行為：食慾優先，其餘等下再說
左撇子/右撇子：左

就這樣，寫文加油囉 OwO

----------


## 帝嵐

我也來了～卡滋也要寫小說了嗎oˋwˊo? 很期待喔！

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：點蠟燭看到阿公死了ovo
遺言：滴下來的蠟好燙.......
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：晚一點死吧ˊowoˋ

第一部分

名字：銀星
綽號：阿銀
性別：公
年齡：18
種族：翼狼
個性：對所有事物都感到冷漠、麻煩，不過對於上級的命令完全服從。最討厭團隊合作
型態：獸人
技能：透視

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：銀灰、白、瑩藍
瞳色：左眼漸層藍、右眼漸層灰
身上裝飾：頭、胸有圖騰，鼻樑偏右有疤痕
特徵：胸前有家族圖騰
身長：180
身高：78
體格：纖瘦精壯



獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：銀灰、白、瑩藍
瞳色：左眼漸層藍、右眼漸層灰
身上裝飾：圖騰、疤痕
服裝：七分白色外套，邊有灰條、內為白色無袖背心，結合處有拉鍊與魔鬼氈，外有家族圖騰、白底藍邊的褲子、手套半指全黑、護脛為白底黃條
特徵：瑩藍色部份會發光
身高：178
體格：纖細精壯



第三部分

屬性：風&雷
技能：旋風踏（踩著風飛上天）、風彈&雷彈:凝聚這兩種屬性後發射出去(大小速度固定,通常極快)
武器：弓（增加風彈與雷彈的射程）
弱點：怕麻煩

第四部分
無

第五部分

喜歡的東西：自由、太陽的味道
討厭的東西：麻煩、帶骨的肉
害怕的東西：青苔、爛泥路
體重：64
尾巴長度：47
戰鬥方式：在暗處和高處攻擊
日常做事行為：鍛鍊（技能和肉體都有）
左撇子/右撇子：左

（往上拋～
話說我寫了好的現實的東西進去喔=∇=

----------


## 帕格薩斯

居然是卡滋的蒸餃0w0
在把自己的狀態調整回能夠好好寫文之前，先來好好觀摩大家的文筆好了0w0
另外先說，人類狀態是原本的意識，獸與獸人形態是狼魔的意識wwww
亞人狀態的話，如果是黑髮灰狼耳狼尾就是原本的意識，白髮白狼耳灰尾就是狼魔的意識0w0
(超複雜

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：保護朋友而死去，但是是在睡夢中被殺死的
遺言：(吞口水)(睡)
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標~
有特別想早死還是晚死：中後段一點0w0/

第一部分

名字：帕格薩斯，本名不願意透露
綽號：啪嘰(各型態共用)
性別：男生yeee(#
年齡：20
種族：魔魂使(這是一個職業，也是一個被魔憑依之後變成的種族)
個性：看起來就是個很普通的人類，因此在獸群中有些緊張。遇到不熟悉或是尷尬狀況時會苦笑著不正面面對，而且會十分客氣。不喜歡起衝突，個性上隨和的很，不過其實不喜歡太過得寸進尺的行為。熟悉之後會發現，其實是個開朗的大孩子，意外地有些迷糊，還隱藏著十分倔強固執的個性，另外很容易路癡。看起來很喜歡發呆，但是通常是在跟身上的狼魔聊天。
型態： 人類為主
技能：能夠呼喚狼魔之力，一旦呼喚就會讓雙眼變成藍色。主要使用雷術，常常將高密度的雷電匯聚成電子零件或是電腦耗材的樣子拋出去作為攻擊手段，或者是在身上以雷電構成防護成作為防禦手段。雖然嚮往衝鋒陷陣但是只能在中遠距離攻擊，有時候也能擔任遠距離狙擊手，利用精準計算的方式準確以雷電麻痺或是電死目標。
常用型態：人類、亞人


第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：灰主色白副色
瞳色：左藍右紫
身上裝飾：頸子上有養母犬牙改造之靈力空間儲存裝置，雙前爪臂左右各有一條紋布袖套
特徵：眼下有細長各約2cm的倒三角圖樣，眉骨左右各有幾個深紫刺狀突起。有翅膀，必要時出現。
身長：2米
身高：1.2米
體格：正常偏瘦


謝謝狼尾前輩的圖！！(爆炸





獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：灰主色白副色，但是看起來有泛著白光的感覺
瞳色：藍色(使用能力才會左藍右紫)
身上裝飾：頸子上有養母犬牙改造之靈力空間儲存裝置，雙前爪臂左右各有一條紋布袖套
服裝：黑色吊嘎+軍綠色短褲，
特徵：眼下有細長各約2cm的倒三角圖樣，眉骨左右各有幾個深紫刺狀突起。
身高：182cm
體格：高偏瘦

亞人型態外貌

(以黑字與灰字分別表示原意識與狼魔)

毛/鱗色：灰狼耳、狼尾/白狼耳、狼尾
瞳色：褐色/紫色
髮色：灰色/白色
膚色：皮膚色偏蒼白
身上裝飾：眼鏡與左手無名指的鋼戒/沒有裝飾
服裝：寫著「踹共」的黑色t恤與牛仔褲
特徵：狼耳與狼尾/除了狼耳狼尾還會有如同幻影般的一對翅膀
身高：170cm
頭髮樣貌：灰髮灰耳灰尾/白髮白耳白尾
體格：還是阿宅體格，有長高一點卻偏瘦。

人類型態外貌

瞳色：褐色
髮色：黑色
膚色：偏向蒼白
身上裝飾：有眼鏡與左手無名指的鋼戒。
服裝：襯衫牛仔褲或是短袖t恤加上隨便一件短褲(?)
特徵：純粹的人類阿宅型態，可能有點路人。
身高：164cm上下。
頭髮樣貌：短髮，不容易亂
體格：較為瘦小


第三部分

屬性：幽雷
技能：主要使用雷術，常常將高密度的雷電匯聚成電子零件或是電腦耗材的樣子拋出去作為攻擊手段，或者是在身上以雷電構成防護成作為防禦手段。雖然嚮往衝鋒陷陣但是只能在中遠距離攻擊，有時候也能擔任遠距離狙擊手，利用精準計算的方式準確以雷電麻痺或是電死目標。
狼魔狀態下雷術會混入暗屬性而成為「幽雷」，特徵是能夠神不知鬼不覺的偷襲與作為埋伏之用，爆發力驚人的雷電。能夠吸收生者的氣息與靈魂，也能夠作為隱藏存在的手段。
武器：基本上沒有，以術法攻擊。原意識時有的時候會碎碎念程式語言。
弱點：肚子餓的時候能力會減半，想睡覺的時候狼魔會回到體內睡覺(力量無法使用)。術法使用越多，需要睡越久。有的時候雷電會電到自己，然後就睡著了。

第四部分

卡滋有問題我就在這裡回復~

第五部分

喜歡的東西：食物，尤其是洋芋片和棉花糖，還有雞米花。軟軟的枕頭。睡覺。
討厭的東西：微積分。臭味。不能睡覺的狀態。不合群的人。
害怕的東西：自己一個人。青菜。
體重：(人/獸/獸人/亞人)47/60/65/49
尾巴長度：58
戰鬥方式：中遠距離的術法攻擊，另外擅長偵查與斥侯的工作
日常做事行為：吃東西和睡覺和發呆
左撇子/右撇子：右撇子


以上~~~~~~麻煩卡滋囉~~~~~~~

----------


## 傑諾

感覺很有趣誒，我也來好了。


死亡切結書

想如何死亡：請務必讓我安息!!!!
遺言：這樣就好了……
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：晚死吧

第一部分

名字：傑諾
綽號：(無)
性別：♂
年齡：18
種族：暗影灰狼
個性：其實本身是一個很有趣，很幽默的獸，對於別人特別的有忍耐心，也很溫柔。雖然討厭麻煩，但是有的時候又會把自己捲入麻煩中，本身似乎也一直為自己的性格苦惱。貫徹著在不傷害別人的情況下遵循本心的行動原則，,不過因為以前的經歷其實本身也有點厭倦活著了，但是找不到理由讓自己去死所以就這樣有點漫無目的的活著。為了不讓別人擔心一直都以開朗的樣子面對別人。雖然的確想死就去死就可以了，但是因為還有著羈絆的存在，所以不想就這樣自我了結。現在對死早就有了覺悟，但是也會盡可能的讓自己活著，傑諾就這一個這麼矛盾的存在，也因此經常隱藏自己的情緒，簡稱“面癱”。

型態：獸，獸人，亞人
常用形態：獸

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：接近黑灰色的毛髮
瞳色：鮮紅色
身上裝飾：耳朵有一堆耳環還有著鐵鏈在脖子附近
特徵：紅色的眼睛，有著類似眉毛的紅色毛髮在眼睛附近，惡魔般的翅膀和菱形的印記在額頭上，有一些毛髮是更加深一點的顏色
身長：200公分左右
身高：100公分
體格：精壯

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：接近黑灰色的毛髮
瞳色：鮮紅色
身上裝飾：一個銀白色的項鏈，手上纏著鐵鏈，耳朵帶著耳環
服裝：穿著網狀服披著黑色的夾克，然後穿著牛仔褲
特徵：身體的毛色分部和獸形態沒有什麼區別，惡魔翅膀依舊張開在背後
身高：197公分
體格：有點瘦的強壯身材（也就是體脂少）

亞人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：接近灰黑色的毛髮
瞳色：鮮紅色
髮色：更加深色的灰黑色
膚色：小麥色
身上裝飾：銀白色的項鏈還有黑色的耳釘，手臂纏著鐵鏈
服裝：穿著白色的襯衫和黑色的長褲
特徵：背後有著一個狼形狀的黑色圖案
身高：185公分
頭髮樣貌：短碎髮
體格：有點瘦的強壯身材（也就是體脂少）

第三部分

屬性：暗

技能：暗影潛襲：融入影子中移動然後從中發動攻擊,無論是怎樣，什麼的影子都可以潛入，只要還有一絲影子存在就能夠繼續執行攻擊，同時被融入的影子外表不會有任何異樣，如果處在無光線的環境的話,整個黑暗都能夠成為他攻擊的武器。（一定要處在0光線的苛刻環境下）

技能：暗影之域：消耗生命力強制將周圍10米內的光線驅逐，光線越強，消耗越大，最基礎也要每秒消耗一小時的生命，隨著生命力的消耗身上的毛髮會漸漸變成純黑色，當全身毛髮都成為純黑色時也是生命終結的時刻。（造成的是真正0光線的環境）

技能：影子戲法：類似詛咒的能力，對影子發動的攻擊有一半的傷害會轉到影子的主人上，如果影子重疊在一起那麼傷害會平均分散出去。

技能：影子之軀：受到的任何傷害都可以利用周圍的黑暗緩緩修復，也不會流血，同時不會在任何表面下留下影子，但是生命力會從傷口中流失,但是可以利用修復的黑暗不包括因為暗影之域造成的黑暗。

武器：一對特質的匕首，黑色，除了堅固沒有其他特點，不過偶爾會被塗毒，獸形態下藏在腰部猶如裝甲一般

弱點：
暗影潛襲的弱點是如果影子被光線改變到另外一個方向，那麼就會被彈出來而且還會受到重傷，只要在1秒內讓影子的角度偏轉45度就可以達到彈出的效果，而且如果身體一部分在影子中一部分在影子外，那麼影子的移動會造成空間切割的效果。

影子戲法的弱點是如果你特意站在一堆影子裡面傷害就會被分散到沒有威脅，而且如果影子比身體大，那麼收到的傷害範圍會根據比例縮小到主人上，雖然同理來說影子小的話有可能出現全身都受到傷害的可能，總的來說傑諾的對空幾乎為0，畢竟暗影潛襲的媒介是影子，然後在高空通常影子也會變得很大……

暗影之域都已經消耗生命力了，所以總的來說就是一個字——拖,拖到他死就是了，而且還可用手電筒什麼的加快生命力消耗的速度。

暗影之軀的弱點是修復其實很慢，斷掉一隻手也要整整24小時才修復得回來，而且還必須是普通的黑暗才行，如果傷口長久不理,普通身軀下可以無視的傷口在他身上都會致命。

第四部分
只要生命不自然的損耗就會讓他的翅膀和毛髮漸漸變黑，如果最後眼睛也會變黑，最後就會化為暗影消散
翅膀可以收起來，或者化為暗影作為保護盾
傑諾基本上就是獸設那樣的表情
PS：身上的深色毛髮和生命的損耗沒有關係


第五部分

喜歡的東西：好聽的歌，可愛的東西，聊天
討厭的東西：茄子,戰鬥
害怕的東西：和自己有羈絆的人因為自己受到傷害
體重：80/75/70(獸,獸人,亞人)
尾巴長度：40公分
戰鬥方式：暗殺，迫不得已時才會正面戰鬥，十分的冷靜思考戰術
日常做事行為：喜歡開玩笑
左撇子/右撇子：左撇子


感覺寫得好啰嗦……

----------


## 迪麗雅

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：為了拯救夥伴而導致自己力量失控身體被風切割成兩半
遺言：請努力下去
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：早死

第一部分

名字：迪麗雅
綽號：雅鴨
性別：男
年齡：14
種族：狼
個性：沉靜、孤僻，但會為了朋友而不惜一切
型態：獸人/獸


第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：藍色
瞳色：左黑又橘
身上裝飾：頭上隨時戴著護目鏡、前爪戴著綠寶石手環
特徵：左大腿上的三條傷痕
身長：150
身高：80
體格：正常偏瘦

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：藍色
瞳色：左黑又橘
身上裝飾：頭上隨時戴著護目鏡、前爪戴著綠寶石手環
服裝：輕便短袖搭配長褲，長披著斗篷 
特徵：左大腿上的三條傷痕
身高：175
體格：正常偏瘦

第三部分

屬性：風
技能：
1. 風之刃：將風集中在兩爪上形成銳利的風之刃
2. 風  丸：將風壓縮成球狀射出，造成單體傷害
3. 風之盾：在自己會夥伴身上形成５秒的風之盾，但此技能如果要給多人上盾自己無法上盾
4. 風神之舞：屬於禁忌招式，將師法者必須和敵人包圍在龍捲風內，被鋒刃切割，而師法者有９０％的機率身亡
弱點：夥伴們遇到的危險，會為了拯救他們而導致力量失控

第四部分
卡滋有問題要馬上跟我講，我怕有用錯QAQ

第五部分

喜歡的東西：夥伴、咖哩
討厭的東西：背叛者
害怕的東西：蟑螂
體重：65
尾巴長度：30
戰鬥方式：在隊伍間支援以及攻擊，並常注意隊友個個狀況
日常做事行為：看天空
左撇子/右撇子：右

----------


## 月光銀牙

日安，卡滋我來吃你......的蒸餃了www


死亡切結書

想如何死亡：被偷襲而死
遺言：TMD給老子記住
贊成PVP還是共同目標：PVP
有特別想早死還是晚死：給卡滋發揮WWW

第一部分（基本資料）

名字：銀芽
綽號：艸或草銀芽
性別：公
年齡：35
種族：加拿大平原狼
個性：脾氣暴躁，做起事來絕不拖泥帶水，討厭說謊的傢伙，堅持自己的原則，是個固執的老頑固。但是內心其實很溫柔，刀子嘴豆腐心，因為外表太兇惡，所以常常被誤會討厭
型態：獸or獸人

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：銀灰色
瞳色：森綠色
身上裝飾：脖子上帶著天藍色領巾、左眼跟右耳上有深紅色傷疤
特徵：左眼看不到平常是閉起來的，只有憤怒的時候會張開
身長：從頭到尾巴總長三米半(3.5m)
身高：從耳朵到腳掌總長一米吧(1.8m)
體格：體格高大壯碩，比一般的狼還大隻許多

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：銀灰色
瞳色：森綠色
身上裝飾：脖子上帶著天藍色領巾、左眼跟右耳上有深紅色傷疤，左右手會有個金色的束縛環
服裝：戰鬥時軍裝，手上帶著指虎。平時就會穿著紅色連身帽夾克，穿著隨興，但指虎會留著
特徵：左眼看不到平常是閉起來的，只有憤怒的時候會張開
身高：189cm
體格：壯碩，有腹肌


第三部分（技能）

屬性：雷
技能：麻痺術(用電擊)、天雷(召喚雷雲，從上而下的使用雷擊)、電光之箭(把電壓縮成弓箭型態，進行攻擊)、肉搏(使用指虎攻擊)
武器：指虎，電光弓跟電光箭(青白色的雷能夠成)
弱點：大量戰鬥之後，會耗損大量能量，進入休眠狀態。無法對女孩子下手(除非逼不得已)

第四部分

辛苦了，卡滋

第五部分

喜歡的東西：蘿麗，食物跟啤酒
討厭的東西：被欺騙(痛恨程度100％)
害怕的東西：關心在乎的事情消失不見
體重：89kg
尾巴長度：1.9m
戰鬥方式：通常以肉搏為主，因為大量召喚雷系攻擊會使自身力量減弱
日常做事行為：不拖泥帶水，嚴厲
左撇子/右撇子：右撇子


以上，感謝卡滋，有問題拜託詢問我

----------


## 卡斯特

目前有胡灕、漆黑、銀星、啪嘰、傑諾、迪麗雅、銀牙共7位
還要更多更多\＞w＜/

其實第五部分可寫可不寫，但大家都好認真填了，我好感動qwqq(?
然後單子有改了一些，刪除第一部分的“技能”，增加“常用型態”跟“人類型態外貌”，卡滋我一直忘東忘西啊/\

是說大家是不是不想早領的原因是怕死了就沒戲份？
放心，先死的會回到休息區爽爽坐在觀賽室吃餅乾吹冷氣看大家緊張的半死，還可以變觀察者模式回到會場看大家www(#
所以還是有戲份的，而且很爽


總之感謝大家填這堆長長的單子～辛苦了～
也歡迎各位繼續熱烈參與，蒸餃持續喔！！！

----------


## 曜狼

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：使用「焚心」代替同伴受傷，卻低估傷害直接造成自身（能量體）完全消滅。
遺言：這就是，最後的犧牲嗎...
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：無

第一部分

名字：曜狼
綽號：小曜
性別：女
年齡：15
種族：狼
個性：冷靜、溫和、睿智、（內心）激情
型態：獸／獸人
常用型態：獸人

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛色：可可亞色、肌色、深咖啡色
瞳色：火黃色、火橘色、火紅色
身上裝飾：無
特徵：全身各處的金紋、十字架金紋、眼部的火紋、身旁兩團菱形火團
身長：1.8m
身高：1m
體格：寬碩、看不見明顯肌肉

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





獸人型態外貌

毛色：可可亞色、肌色、深咖啡色
瞳色：火紅色
身上裝飾：皮帶
服裝：披肩、下體擋布
特徵：全身各處金紋、額頭有十字金紋、綁馬尾、貧乳（胸毛完美覆蓋）
身高：165cm
體格：纖弱苗條、但腰部曲線並沒有特別強調

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





第三部分

屬性：火
技能：
　　「癒火」：釋放一個溫度微溫的火團包覆住傷勢部位（內外傷都可），有些微止痛效果，被包覆的傷口會從最深層快速癒合，直到傷口完全消失。技能施放消耗低、無CD、無須詠唱、無須指定、可群補、可自補。與光屬技能相性佳，可以融合到他獸的光屬技能，並賦予治癒功能。一般無屬性加成時，癒合速度正好為肉眼可觀測的程度；有火屬加成時，癒合速度為一般時候的八倍，並散發微弱火光。

　　「焚心」：在地上產生一個大範圍結界（半徑大概五十米），在結界內有被自己治癒過的同伴都會與自己產生共感鏈結，在施法期間，自己將不斷承受來自同伴們所受的傷害，通常會與「癒火」同時使用，形成我方群體半無敵狀態，不過儘管憑藉自身超治癒的特性可以承受相當高程度的連續傷害，但仍會造成精神與心靈上的創傷。技能連續使用過久（數天以上）可能會導致注意力無法集中、呆滯、顫抖等現象，需要適時解除結界、撤離戰線。

　　「電漿球」：將一切火焰的基本結構－－電漿，凝聚自身些許能量（電漿）聚集成球，高壓縮的特性讓電漿球無時無刻都處於易爆狀態，只要電漿球一旦與自身精神切斷聯繫，電漿球就會因失去束縛而膨脹爆炸。爆炸將產生高溫、衝擊波和帶電粒子噴流，傷害對冰屬獸有加成，對雷屬獸則是有干擾能力效果，衝擊波可以對無特殊防護的任何獸造成一秒暈眩／恍神。

　　「自爆」：將自身大量能量（電漿）散發到周遭空氣中進行再構成，分別製造電漿內殼與電漿外殼，引爆外殼造成以自身為中心的大爆炸，而內殼則是抵銷衝擊並作為自爆後的緊急治癒能量。顧名思義，如同常見的自爆具有高度的自傷能力，未掌控好時機與傷勢狀態等因素，可能會導致「能量體完全消滅」，意即再也沒有屬於自己的能量以用來再生自身。與電漿球相比性質接近，然而傷害與範圍大了數十倍，作為戰略武器來用會很有成效。

武器：無
弱點：為了拯救同伴可能過度消耗能量自取滅亡，除此之外近乎無敵（自癒能力只受時間系與空間系能力干涉）
　　　其餘技能弱點已在技能說明中描述。

第四部分：與其說是無私大愛，不如說是*噬虐*與顧慮有利因素所集成的私慾

第五部分

喜歡的東西：毛絨布偶、高山茶、項圈
討厭的東西：背叛、虛偽、欲知而不得其門而知之事
害怕的東西：蟑螂、蜘蛛、會蠕動細細長長的東西
體重：55kg
尾巴長度：90cm
戰鬥方式：［攻方］游擊戰／［守方］原地施展結界，協助勇士們順利突圍，並使用自爆一次性打通多個開口
日常做事行為：觀察各獸們的心理變化AWA
左撇子/右撇子：右

----------


## 弦月

我也來吃蒸餃囉！
打了超久，終於打好了！！！！！
死亡方式超級麻煩的有點不好意思（艸（土下座
然後那些喜歡討厭如果要更詳細的可以去看白櫻的蒸餃（？
另外如果我幸運不死（？）可以直接把它改成重傷昏迷之後再醒來之類的（？
總之就是這樣，感謝卡滋等我！
好了廢話道這裡以下是單子～（雙手遞上（？



＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
死亡切結書

想如何死亡：遭遇強大的敵人時，雖用盡自己一切所能奮戰，卻依然被打成重傷而無法動彈。在看見同伴即將因敵人攻擊而死亡時擠出最後的力氣砍爆了敵人後陷入昏迷，後因傷勢過重死亡（人家困擾
遺言：謝謝你（們）……能認識你（們）……我很高興……先走一步了……
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：希望能晚一點！

第一部分

名字：弦月
綽號：無
性別：雌性
年齡：16
種族：狼神
個性：如圖
型態：獸 / 亞人
常用型態：亞人，虛弱時會強制變回獸型

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：奶油黃、黑及白
瞳色：左金橙右海藍
身上裝飾：左前爪的寶石
特徵：如圖，尾巴蓬鬆柔軟
身長：約1.6公尺，尾長快兩公尺
身高：約75公分
體格：纖細精瘦

亞人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：奶油黃、黑及白
瞳色：左金橙右海藍
髮色：奶油黃
膚色：膚色（？
身上裝飾：無特殊裝飾
服裝：不一定，通常是輕便好活動的類型
特徵：左手背鑲著一塊月牙型的翡翠，平常用白手套遮住
身高：約一百六出頭
頭髮樣貌：及腰長髮綁成馬尾
體格：中等

第三部分

屬性：風
技能：
<喚風>
利用自身狼神之力召喚出風來運用
[微風]
微弱的風，風量大概是手搧扇子的程度，寶石發光程度微弱(幾乎看不出來)
[弱風]
比微風稍為強一些的風，風量大概是電風扇微風的程度，寶石微微發光(手套可遮住)
[強風]
能吹動一般物體的風，人體會感受到風的阻力，樹木及草葉搖擺，寶石普通發光(會稍微透出手套)
[烈風]
能吹起幾乎所有物體，人體無法站立，樹木強烈搖晃，寶石發出強光(會清楚透出手套)
[暴風]
其所能召喚出最強的風，能吹起一切物體，樹木折斷或連根拔起，建築物毀損，人體亦會被捲起，寶石發出極強光(連日正當中亦可察覺的強光)

<喚雨>
利用自身狼神之力召喚雨水(使用的風約為強風等級)

<風刃>
將風凝成尖銳的刀刃，其威力足以將樹木切斷、敵人斬首。
寶石發出強光(會清楚透出手套)

武器：戰斧●森月
以毫無技巧可言、近乎暴力的揮砍攻擊給敵人造成極大的傷害

弱點：
<喚風>
視使用的等級及範圍會消耗不同的體力。
烈風及暴風會造成極大的疲勞感，皆無法長時間使用。
特別是暴風，如果用太久可能會直接睡三天之類的。

<喚雨>
無法自己召喚雨雲，只能以「將雨雲吹來」的方式喚雨。

<風刃>
除了一樣會消耗體力以外，基本上沒有弱點。
弦月很不喜歡用這招，除非逼不得以絕對不會用。

武器
命中率太低了，不然其實是可以一擊斃殺的(O

第四部分

這裡補充狼神族的設定


天生徹底領悟特定一系法術，強的很可怕的一族。
通常每一隻狼神只能領悟一種屬性的魔法。
這種「領悟」是指從出生那一剎那就能得到超過修行多年的獸的力量。不需要任何媒介或儀式，他們本身都與自己領悟的那種魔法元素連結（如果環境不是那個狼神所適合的則會出現身體不適的現象）
每位狼神身上某處有著寶石，形狀、顏色、數量及位置不一，不易碎裂，但若碎裂會死亡。
使用能力時寶石會發光，越高難度的法術會越亮。
因為狼神族身上、作為力量的來源的寶石是一種極高級的魔法道具，使用者可以直接增加數年甚至數十年該屬性的功力
販售狼神寶石是被禁止的，但在某些非法的地下黑市依然有流通，畢竟若要販售，完整的狼神寶石能夠輕易地飆破天價。
所以被發現身分的話很容易被追殺，現今倖存的狼神族們都在各地隱姓埋名生活。
通常除了德高望重或強到無獸能敵的狼神不會特意遮掩寶石之外，普通狼神都不會想讓別獸知道自己的身分，只向信任者透漏種族。
（另外狼神不是神，只是一支種族的名稱




第五部分
喜歡的東西：好吃的東西、聊得來的人、下雨、毛毛動物
討厭的東西：蟑螂、無風的地方、浪費食物
害怕的東西：鬼片、恐怖片、血腥殺人片、蟑螂、自己一個人
體重：？(?
尾巴長度：快兩公尺
戰鬥方式：以武器搭配風壓使用(旋風斬之類的(?)
日常做事行為：活潑開朗、熱心助人，很重是同伴情誼
左撇子/右撇子：右撇子，但左手也挺靈活的

----------


## 羽翔

期末大爆炸結束了終於有時間來填(?
然後問有限定只能投一角嗎?

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：英勇戰死/保護夥伴而死
遺言：無
贊成PVP還是共同目標：可以兩個都選嗎（诶），不行的話就共同吧。
有特別想早死還是晚死：晚，身為一個戰士怎麼能輕易死亡（？

【第一部分】

名字：羽翔
綽號：翔
性別：男
年齡：28歲
種族：黃石灰狼
個性：
開朗、不擅言詞、行為粗魯、好鬥但除了戰爭或狩獵之外不隨便殺生。
不會輕易相信他人，但只要是信任的對象便會相信到底，絕不背叛。
會為受迫害的人外族群挺身而出，卻也會視情況幫助迫害方。
但因為曾被人族背叛過而對人族印象頗差。
立場亦善亦惡，主要看狼的喜好。
型態：獸人
常用型態：獸人

【第二部分】

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：暗藍白毛
瞳色：左眼橙紅右眼天藍偏淺的異色瞳
身上裝飾：獸牙首飾
服裝：部落傳統服飾
特徵：身上幾處傷疤、四指、手腳掌有肉墊、藍色的圖騰跟白底藍字的毛色(?)
身高：約247(cm)
體格：壯碩


【第三部分】

屬性：無、風
技能：
。怪力
被動技，顧名思義。
。重武器使用－冷兵器
被動技，能使用撿來或搶來的大型武器（刀劍柱樹）。
。狼哮
向敵人大吼，影響敵方士氣，能使行進中的一般坐騎失去控制。
。猛狼重拳
握緊拳頭後猛力揮出，給予對手一記重拳！
能破壞一面牆或使地面裂開。
。旋風斬擊
大幅度猛力揮擊大刀攻擊。
。風狼利爪（Claws of Wing）
凝聚風之力量進行攻擊，共有兩種模式：
●逼近衝擊：逼近後揮下利爪爆發衝擊波進行近距離衝擊。
  為近戰、針對型攻擊。
●畫破空氣之爪：利爪一揮，爆發四道衝擊波對地面或空中的敵人造成衝擊傷害。
  為遠攻、可擊中多位目標。
。重擊、大地開闢（Golpe Sísmico）
舉起大刀以魔狼的怪力往地上奮力一擊，爆發出一道震裂大地的毀滅震波。
。最後的咆哮
奮力咆哮，然後不計代價，使出最後剩下的所有力量只為打倒眼前的敵人。

武器：爪與牙、撿到或搶過來的中大型冷兵器。
弱點：火、靈敏性不足

【第四部分】

筋力高、皮厚(?)，但敏捷不高。
有著徒手打破五米級巨石與扛起比自己重兩倍重物的記錄。

本身靈敏性不高，但具有一定程度的機動性，能一跳就躍過好幾公尺。

食量頗大，據說能一次吃掉半頭鹿份量的食物。

特殊狀態：每到月圓的時期性格會變得比平常易怒且凶暴許多。
不過這段時間其實只要不刻意去惹他就不會有事。

設定(電繪化中)





服裝大概樣式






第五部分

喜歡的東西：狼族、夥伴、吃肉、鍛鍊、戰鬥、冒險。
討厭的東西：侵略者、傷害夥伴的傢伙、背叛自己的傢伙。
害怕的東西：火
體重：246
尾巴長度：110~115
戰鬥方式：攻擊模式為近戰物理，魔力輔助。
日常做事行為：鍛鍊、狩獵、坐在岩石上看風景(?)。
左撇子/右撇子：日常為右，武器的話左右手皆可使用。(可單手揮擊大刀)

----------


## 黑倫

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：被別獸抓去當盾牌而死W
遺言：下輩子給我記住!!!
贊成PVP還是共同目標：PVP
有特別想早死還是晚死：晚

第一部分

名字：虎倫
綽號：黑倫
性別：雄
年齡：17
種族：虎
個性：隨和 愛惡作劇會鬧別獸或偷偷託別獸褲子等W
型態：虎獸人
常用型態：虎獸人

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：銀色黑紋
瞳色：森林綠
身上裝飾：爪上有手腕
特徵：眼下的雙月紋
身長：2.3(包括尾巴
身高：168
體格：瘦

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：銀色
瞳色：森林綠
身上裝飾：手腕
服裝：帽T長黑褲
特徵：眼下雙月紋
身高：168
體格：瘦但不會瘦過頭


第三部分

屬性：火.雷
技能：電光石火 雷電瞬殺 隱身術 雷針刺 火延誤導 雷火離子 焰雷結界 炎雷巨刃雙斬
武器：雙刃
弱點：心臟 下體的...  

第四部分
卡滋我相信你WWW

第五部分

喜歡的東西：生物 自然 讀書 下廚 極限運動(攀岩 跑酷等) 
討厭的東西：噁心黏黏的(但下廚就還好
害怕的東西：鬼怪
體重：60
尾巴長度：90
戰鬥方式：偷偷摸摸WWW盜賊般
日常做事行為：幫忙 聊天
左撇子/右撇子：右

----------


## 奔奔

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：希望倖存，如果要死的話就是在走無頭路時使用閃爆能量時摧毀自己XX
遺言：剩下的交給你們了!
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：晚死晚死晚死

第一部分

名字：奔焰(幾乎沒有獸知道)
綽號：奔奔
性別：女
年齡：13
種族：虎
個性：活力十足!唯一可以打消她體力的就是熬夜，會熱情地對待朋友，開朗，消沉時只要有吃的就能振作起來，完全的小孩個性XD但是有必要時也靜的下來，遇到事情不怎麼會唉唉叫。
型態：獸|獸人
常用型態：獸(但經常用後腳站起來)

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：一般老虎色(橘.黑)
瞳色：琥珀
身上裝飾：紅色魚型珊瑚項鍊，尾巴上有兩個鐵環(但其實很輕)，以及腳上有石柳石腳環
特徵：看起來年紀很小
身長：160公分
身高：(從腳到肩)80公分
體格：普通但健壯

獸人型態外貌

毛色：橘 黑 
瞳色：琥珀
身上裝飾：紅色魚型珊瑚項鍊，尾巴上有兩個鐵環(但其實很輕)，以及腳上有石柳石腳環
服裝：藍色的無袖長上衣，灰色短褲(但正常情況下看不太到)
特徵：耳尖有白點，但其實從背面看是火焰的形狀，黑髮綁馬尾，馬尾約5公分長
身高：160cm
體格：算苗條、體格健壯，還是有腰身

第三部分

屬性：火
技能：
橘色字為常用

狂燒:地面產生裂痕，隨後爆出火焰

白熾封:用白色的火焰上下左右把敵人封住，造成傷害，也因跳動的火花而讓敵方看不清楚

炊火:奔不會噴火，但是可以連續吹出細小的火花，像機關槍一樣，可以引燃碰到的東西

熾球:用白色的球形火焰把自己包起來，可減輕敵方對自己的傷害，也可恢復自身體力

投擲火球；投出半徑15公分的火球，射程10公尺，殺傷力普通，可連續射擊21顆(最高紀錄)

悶烤:地面變成褐色，蔓衍至目標時便有火花，若目標為水|冰屬獸，便會產生大量濃煙

熾焰爪:近身攻擊時使用，使用時爪子燃燒，將爪子往目標抓下去，。若持有武器，火焰會蔓延到武器上面。

閃爆能量:使用時會產生強大的火光，圍繞在使用者的胸腹部，當使用者衝向目標時會產生強大能量和白藍色閃光(類似瓦斯爐火那種高溫火焰)，然後產生爆炸，摧毀半徑50公尺的所有東西，有時甚至包括自己。
武器：彎刀(紅柄銀刀身)
弱點：在水中能力是在陸地上的-3倍，水裡也無法使用悶烤和狂燒

第四部分:若是和風屬獸一起作戰，可使出:

炎氣旋:發射一個半徑1公尺.參雜著火焰的小型颱風


第五部分

喜歡的東西：起司捲心餅.羊羹.酸梅製品(包括梅子粉).以貓咪.老虎為題的物品(錢包.筆盒等)
討厭的東西：雙面人.很做作的人.被逼著熬夜.數學.口水鼻涕
害怕的東西：血肉分離的東西、殭屍之類的(反倒不怕阿飄)
體重：50kg
尾巴長度：99cm
戰鬥方式：近戰
日常做事行為：發呆，但做自己想做的事情會很專心，
口頭禪是「我把『(很不想講的事或真心話)』這句話省略」。
左撇子/右撇子：右撇子

--------------------------------------------

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：因為保護奔奔而承受敵人的冰能量，雖然最後打贏了但掛了......
遺言：奔奔....加油...期待你的好消息......
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標，
但一開始是獨來獨往，後來因受傷被主角群所救，經了一翻勸說才跟著主角群
有特別想早死還是晚死：都可以呀，但因為是截止抽籤前來不及打上的人物所以必死無疑了(大大們對不起><)

第一部分


名字：亮路
綽號：亮醬(奔奔取的，被其他獸這樣叫會臉紅)
性別：女
年齡：14
種族：狼神族(和弦月一樣可以接受嗎?幫我問弦月)
個性：獨來獨往，有時看起來冷漠，但其實很溫柔。外表雖然看起來冷酷但其實有點萌(怕怕的時候XD)
型態：狼獸人|狼
常用型態：狼獸人

第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：奶油色毛髮白色胸腹部和白襪腳尖，有豆眉(柴犬那樣)，左後腿小腿鑲著一顆太陽形狀的火歐泊。
瞳色：細長型的翠綠色眼睛
身上裝飾：脖子上有皮項圈，有皮套將腿上寶石遮起來
特徵：左後腳的的白色腳尖延伸出一條向著大腿方向的藤蔓形花紋，胸口毛超蓬
身長：162公分
身高：85公分
體格：苗條纖細

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：奶油色毛髮白色胸腹部和白襪腳尖，有豆眉(柴犬那樣)，左後腿小腿鑲著一顆太陽形狀的火歐泊。
瞳色：細長型的翠綠色眼睛
身上裝飾：脖子上有皮項圈，有皮套將腿上寶石遮起來
服裝：卡其色背心(毛髮太長所以會漏出來)，卡其色有菱形裝飾的短褲
特徵：左後腳的的白色腳尖延伸出一條向著大腿方向的藤蔓形花紋，胸口毛超蓬
身高：165
體格：苗條纖細


第三部分

屬性：光
技能：

眩暈光束:從腳掌發射出強光，造成傷害，也可讓敵人暈過去，寶石發光程度可微微透出皮套

斑斑碎光:發射出點狀光球，造成傷害，寶石發光程度只可在黑暗中看到

光次元斬:使用武器透鏡斬劃出波狀光，可消除敵人攻擊，寶石發光程度清楚透出皮套

光之黑洞:使用武器透鏡斬劃出大光圈，向盾一樣抵擋敵人攻擊，寶石發光程度強到可在日正當中時看到

武器：透鏡斬:一把像由放大境構成的堅硬大斧
弱點： 防禦力很弱 
第四部份
卡茲拜託你讓她上吧QQ

第五部分
我等等補
喜歡的東西：糯米糰子 肉 星空
討厭的東西：黑 蛇類(不包括龍)
害怕的東西：怕黑(真出人意表)
體重：43公斤
尾巴長度：105公分
戰鬥方式：光明正大的宣戰+作戰
日常做事行為：幫忙吐槽+照顧奔奔和其他小獸
左撇子/右撇子：左

----------


## Kemo熊

小熊也想吃蒸餃！(ﾉ>ω<)ﾉ
不知道可不可以設定分裂內容((?
第二位角色比較類似影子，所以你看下面他沒影子~
但是切換到白熊的時後身體還是實體哦，一個身體兩個靈魂的概念((?
熊(人名)的時候，K知道也看得到熊在做什麼，除非他在休息；K的時候，熊會有記憶斷層。
而且一開始K的動作不明顯，後面會越來越強，想奪走身體~
會對熊熊耳語，然後慢慢影響熊熊的行動~
類似雙重人格，可以主動或非主動替換這樣((?
先兩個都打上，再讓卡滋定奪吧XD
格式：原狀態/[裏狀態]

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：為了某些重視的人犧牲，不要粉身碎骨就好(感覺很痛)
遺言：你們沒事......就好......
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同/[PVP]
有特別想早死還是晚死：晚點啦QWQ

第一部分

名字：熊/[K]
綽號：同上......
性別：男♂
年齡：18
種族：棕熊/[白熊]
個性：溫和、細心/[冷酷、自私]
型態：獸人
常用型態：獸人

第二部分

獸人型態外貌



抱歉就只有這張能看......(意思意思一下//?)↑

毛色：棕+胸前淺褐V領/[白+青藍符號]
瞳色：黑/[綠]
身上裝飾：細黑框眼鏡(寬較長)/[雷隱結晶(項鍊)]<--米型如雪花的水晶銀墬飾
服裝：普通、舒適的襯衫長褲/[純白連帽外套(抗雷)，上頭有青藍符號；左手有白色半指手套(增雷)]
特徵：臉上顴骨附近有一搓剛毛(比較硬的毛)可以拿來支撐眼鏡/臉頰上有紅色的特殊形狀毛
身高：175cm
體格：微胖，下盤比上身結實

第三部分

屬性：土/[雷]
技能：
[共通]
1.魔法移動：消失後移動到1~5公尺範圍內地點。(瞬發，直接發動，5秒冷卻) [裏狀態增加速度、雷電軌跡]
2.魔力震盪：受到攻擊的時候將敵人震開。(瞬發，直接發動，30秒冷卻) [裏狀態放出電流，機率觸電]
3.魔力打擊：凝聚能量後攻擊敵人，無屬性，些許震退力。法系基本技能。(瞬發，直接發動，無冷卻，魔力消耗可忽略。) [裏狀態追加停頓效果，消耗提升至1%]
4.狀態轉換：在表/裏狀態間切換。(瞬發，直接發動，裏狀態時間初始1分鐘，隨著連結強化可以更長；最高持續半小時。初始30分鐘冷卻，消耗當前魔力50%，並給予K額外10%魔力；最高5分鐘冷卻、消耗10%魔力、增加50%K魔力上限。可以藉由連結強化減少時間跟魔力消耗並增加魔力回復效果。)
表→裏：周圍升起土牆，K出現時施放電流擊破並獲得上述效果。
裏→表：一瞬間發動雷電領域並引起落雷向外打擊，保護熊渡過記憶斷層的調適時間(無法動作)。

[表狀態]
1.大地氣息：以自身為中心開放直徑10米的恢復圈，脫離後10秒內效果會持續減弱，能夠中幅加快受術者的生命跟魔力回復速度。(5秒詠唱，2秒施放，60秒冷卻，回復圈持續10秒，消耗40%魔力)
2.堅石磐甲：提升全員物理抗性20%(瞬發，施放1秒，30秒冷卻，效果持續5分鐘，魔力消耗：10%)
3.流石護盾：自身施放，強化地塊漂浮在身邊做為防護，視場景地區而有不同防護效果。例如一般土地召換石塊，抵擋較多物理攻擊；沼地召喚沼氣黏土，額外毒性抗性增加，遇火破壞等等......(瞬發，持續技能，使用時持續消耗魔力：0.25%/秒)
4.土石封擊：利用石塊重擊敵人。可以針對最大4名目標造成傷害，目標越多傷害越低且魔力消耗越高，可以阻擋敵人行動以及機率沉默效果(禁言：無法使用法術)。(3秒詠唱，施放1秒，10秒冷卻，消耗：1顆/3%、2顆/7%、3顆/10%、4顆/15%)

[裏狀態]
1.雷鏈擺盪：召喚出雷電形成的鎖鏈進行綑綁或是揮擊，最多能夠綑綁3個目標，禁止移動(但可施法、攻擊)並且受到持續電傷害，時間越久觸電(雷電攻擊優先目標，增福雷電傷害)機率越大，直到施術者魔力耗盡或是主動放開為止；向前方進行兩次揮動再往地上拋摔，引發落雷效果(可能觸電)。(瞬發，施放1秒，15秒冷卻，最大距離10公尺)
2.雷電領域：自身腳下直徑3公尺出現電流，受到電流的敵人可能觸電。(詠唱3秒，施放1秒，持續20秒，60秒冷卻)
3.連鎖效應：拋出一道尖銳的電流結晶，電流結晶將會自動導向最近的觸電對象，在複數的觸電對象間彈跳最多2次，最後一位對象產生落雷爆炸。若無觸電對象則在擊中物體(包括被格擋)後原地放出「雷電領域」。(詠唱1秒，施放1秒，30秒冷卻)
4.雷霆一擊：翻轉身體甩動雷鏈重擊地面並產生多數落雷，若有觸電對象則會引發「連鎖效應」的爆炸，若無則會高機率觸電。(蓄力3秒，施放2秒，冷卻3分鐘，消耗30%魔力)

武器：土靈手套(魔法手套)，魔法書(左手)/[閃靈手套，閃雷長鏈(後期武器)]

弱點：
懼怕強力物理攻擊(畢竟是法師)，詠唱中受到強力攻擊會中斷，禁言術。流質場地(海、天空等)無法招喚土塊。換句話說，身邊沒有土地素材就沒辦法使用技能，但是大地氣息仍然可以使用。(上下距離為基本一半)/
[面對不導電材質以及抗雷屬性對手會很吃力，如果爆衣(?)的話會連自身都受到雷電傷害。雷隱結晶不在身上的時候會大幅降低雷電法術效果，並且無法使用「雷霆一擊」。※此外，「連鎖效應」的導引效果只對K自身以及有儲存在雷隱結晶內部的雷電能量起反應，因此不是隨便一個會用電的角色都可以觸發連鎖。]

第四部分
小熊設定是不是太多了點wwwww
卡滋擁有保留最後修改權力(ﾉ>ω<)ﾉ

第五部分

喜歡的東西：魔法書，醫療知識(可製作繃帶等物品，旦不包括藥水)，土生植物/[結晶體，能導電的東西，會滋滋作響的東西(卡滋//?)]
討厭的東西：陰險的人，不肯正面對決而暗中偷襲的人，自私的人/[樂天的人，求饒的人，自以為正義的人]
害怕的東西：蜘蛛，大量的血，毒/[能量吸收型的東西，雷隱項鍊不在身上]
體重：75/75
尾巴長度：12cm
戰鬥方式：後線輔助隊友，維持團隊運作/[獨行，喜好折磨對手，保持中距離攻擊]
日常做事行為：隨和，善解人意，對有好感的人不會吝於釋出善意/[冷酷，殘忍，不重視的東西就一無是處]
左撇子/右撇子：右/[左]

----------


## 夜落白櫻

【曉雪櫻】
死亡切結書

想如何死亡：被貫穿身體，失血過多而死
遺言：「睦月……打從我們一出生那刻，就必須要面對死亡……我只是比較早面對它而已……所以……加油喔……活下去……」
贊成PVP還是共同目標：PVP
有特別想早死還是晚死：中後段

第一部分

名字：曉雪櫻
綽號：曉
性別：雄
年齡：17
種族：黑狐
個性：天才，幾乎可以很輕鬆地完成任何事，但是並不會因此驕傲，反而很想要試試看他人「需要花費許多力氣才能完成事情」的生活，卻受到了「因為你是天才所以才會這麼想」的指責，因而有點討厭自己
陰陽師家族兼大財團「曉財團」的獨生子，被擔任其僕人職務的睦月冥燈稱作「少主」，但是很排斥對方這種稱呼，雖然最後還是妥協了。
型態：獸人、亞人
常用型態：獸人

第二部分

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：黑
瞳色：左紅右金
身上裝飾：吊著鑰匙型墜飾的項鍊
服裝：私給你(#
特徵：異色瞳
身高：171
體格：正常水平，有點瘦

亞人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：黑
瞳色：左紅右金
髮色：黑
膚色：正常(?)
身上裝飾：吊著鑰匙墜飾的項鍊
服裝：私給你(
特徵：異色瞳
身高：171
頭髮樣貌：中等長度的直髮，有跟呆毛，還有一點捲
體格：有點瘦


第三部分

屬性：火、風、冰、木、雷
技能：
「曉流陰陽禁咒『星之歸宿』」：投出五張符紙，在敵人周邊排列成五芒星的形狀後，以五種屬性的陰陽咒術之力將敵人碾碎。
「曉流陰陽咒『烙炎隕星』」：將符紙扔上天，施展陰陽咒術將其化成巨大火球降下。
「曉流陰陽咒『極凍冰星』」：扔出符紙，施展陰陽咒術將其化成許多尖銳的冰錐貫穿敵人。
「曉流陰陽咒『蒼風暴星』」：扔出符紙，施展陰陽咒術使四周颳起一陣銳利的暴風，將對手的身體撕裂。
「曉流陰陽咒『轟天雷星』」：扔出符紙，施展陰陽咒術使天空降下落雷，強大的電壓足以將對手劈成焦炭。
「曉流陰陽咒『林蔭命星』」：扔出符紙，施展陰陽咒術使其化成一朵巨花，並撒下具有治療傷口能力的花粉

武器：陰陽咒符，需要使用時會環繞在曉的身邊，可以跟睦月共用
弱點：施放咒力需要時間聚力以及詠唱

（略過）

第五部分

喜歡的東西：睦月、好吃的東西
討厭的東西：不好吃的東西
害怕的東西：基本沒有
體重：62
尾巴長度：大概30公分
戰鬥方式：輔助、干擾、遠攻
日常做事行為：安靜地聽從、完成指令，還有跟睦月聊天
左撇子/右撇子：右撇子


【睦月冥燈】
死亡切結書

想如何死亡：在雪櫻死後跟著自殺
遺言：「少主……如果能在冥界相遇，請讓我繼續……照耀您的前方，成為您的那盞明燈……」，然後用薙刀劃開脖子導致失血過多而死（？）
贊成PVP還是共同目標：PVP
有特別想早死還是晚死：雪櫻死掉之後不要太久（（

第一部分

名字：睦月冥燈
綽號：睦月
性別：雄
年齡：21
種族：灰狼
個性：行事不失禮節，而且很安靜，是個非常有禮貌的青年，會在別人的名字後面加上「大人」，就算對方比自己小。
不易發怒，如果發怒就會拿著長柄刀亂揮，但是不會去傷到人，只是一種發洩情緒的方法。
稱曉雪櫻為「少主」，兩人疑似為主僕關係
型態：獸人、亞人
常用型態：獸人

第二部分

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：灰色
瞳色：金色
身上裝飾：沒有
服裝：黑色的大衣，詳圖我再私給你(##
特徵：綁成短馬尾的頭毛
身高：182
體格：正常人水平，有肌肉但是不明顯

亞人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：還是灰色(
瞳色：金色
髮色：灰色
膚色：偏白
身上裝飾：沒有
服裝：一樣我找時間私給你(##
特徵：綁成馬尾的頭髮
身高：182
頭髮樣貌：中長髮，有點亂翹，後腦杓的地方綁一束短馬尾
體格：正常人水平，有肌肉但不明顯


第三部分

屬性：火、冰、雷
技能：
「睦月流刀法『兜割』」：從敵人的頭上一直線往下劈。
「睦月流刀法『一文字』」：從敵人腰部橫斬。
「睦月流陰陽術『龍炎刃』」：以咒術將武器附上火屬性，發動的攻擊會使敵人燃燒起來。
「睦月流陰陽術『雷轟刃』」：以咒術將武器附上雷屬性，發動的攻擊會使敵人麻痺。
「睦月流陰陽術『冰帝刃」」：以咒術將武器附上冰屬性，發動的攻擊會使敵人遭到凍結。
「睦月流刀法『龍炎兜割』」：用附上火屬性的「兜割」。
「睦月流刀法『龍炎一文字』」：附上火屬性的「一文字」。
「睦月流刀法『雷轟兜割』」：雷屬性的「兜割」。
「睦月流刀法『雷轟一文字』」：雷屬性的「一文字」。
「睦月流刀法『冰帝兜割』」：冰屬性的「兜割」
「睦月流刀法『冰帝一文字』」：冰屬性的「一文字」
「睦月流陰陽術『縛咒』」：使用咒術鎖鏈束縛敵人。

武器：類似薙刀，刀刃與刀柄的連接處有個金色的圓環。還有白底黑字的符紙，戰鬥時會環繞在冥燈身邊。
弱點：沒有充裕的時間的話無法發動咒術，只能平A（？）。

（略過）

第五部分

喜歡的東西：有禮貌的人，好吃的東西
討厭的東西：沒禮貌的人，不好吃的東西
害怕的東西：幾乎沒有
體重：71kg
尾巴長度：大概30公分
戰鬥方式：近戰、配合干擾和輔助
日常做事行為：就是……也許算是正常人，平常只會安靜的聆聽，還有遵從雪櫻的命令
左撇子/右撇子：右手

----------


## 卡斯特

再次統計～
曜狼、弦月、羽翔、黑倫、奔奔、小K、曉、睦月，共8位，加上次的共15位
再更多更多～～～注意時間到這星期日，所以要快喔～～～

這次冒出了一群晚死團呢！(?
難道就這麼不想爽爽吹冷氣嗎？(#

然後想改單子的在角色還沒出場前都可以改喔！！！

總之感謝大家熱情參與，然後要參加的要快喔～
單純想聊天順便抱怨單子好長好懶的寫喔喔喔喔(#)之類的也歡迎留言嗚wwwww(???

----------


## 幻月狼仙

這邊是工作狼員名單~
麻煩卡滋了~


名字：幻瞳
綽號：小瞳
性別：男
年齡：17
種族：狼
個性：沉穩，冷靜
常用型態：獸人

獸型態外貌

毛色：純白
瞳色：紫色右眼較左眼深
身上裝飾：右前肢纏繃帶，右後肢腿襪
身長：比普通狼稍大
身高：同上
體格：精壯

獸人型態外貌

毛色：純白
瞳色：紫色右眼較左眼深
身上裝飾：右臂纏繃帶，右大腿腿襪
服裝：下半身軍褲上半身沒穿
身高：189CM
體格：精壯

屬性：闇
技能：第一式:刑天斬月
第二式:狂狼噬月
第三式:鬼狼吞月
武器：太刀
弱點：不會游泳，怕癢，

喜歡的東西：各種好吃的東西，漂亮的風景
討厭的東西：叛徒，苦瓜，雙面人
害怕的東西：被背叛，苦瓜
日常做事行為：嘴裡嫌麻煩但還是會完成，也不會拖得很久。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

死亡切結書

想如何死亡：因為想要彌補什麼而瘋狂幫忙，身體過於疲勞，偏偏這種時候岩石崩落坍塌（在洞穴或是峭壁之類的），（被壓扁或困住或墜落深淵）而累到無法逃生。（此時是人類型態）
遺言：我真的很抱歉......再會。
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：晚死(一起選晚死就有早死的惹((((

第一部分

名字：伊默兒，別名野魂
綽號：小伊默、野仔是暱稱，平常都被簡稱叫伊默
性別：女
年齡：依照人類年齡來說是15歲
種族：學者龍（學習力高強的龍種，每隻學者龍的性格皆有差異，外表差距更大，且學淺則弱小，學深則強大）
個性：平時是個活潑、愛搞怪，且不是很注重形象的女孩子，但碰上麻煩事脾氣會變的暴躁易怒。觀察力敏銳、好奇心旺盛，聰明機伶，卻因坦率的模樣時常犯蠢。在與熟人閒話時，語調幽默，不時還會諷刺幾句，不過輪到陌生人，除了應答對方的問題就不會再多說什麼。雖平常還算熱心助人，但到了生死關頭就顯得沒血沒淚，除非是真正讓她願意為其犧牲的朋友，不然絕對是以自己利益為優先的那一位。儘管如此，犯錯、傷害到或是真的害死人時，內心其實是充滿罪惡感的，但卻不知如何道歉、安慰他人。戰鬥時似乎兇猛剛強，要下手殺生卻又容易心軟（平時也常這樣）。總之就是萌兼帥的傢伙(?
型態：獸/獸人/人類
常用型態：獸人

第二部分

獸型態外貌

鱗色：黑至黑灰
瞳色：上藍下紫的漸層色調
身上裝飾：額頭上鑲有橙橘色的球形晶體，兩頰則有紫色刺青
特徵：前爪有著人手構造，方便抓握東西；頭上的灰色毛髮從晶體延伸到兩角之間即停止
身長：大約五米
身高：一米五~二米
體格：同時擁有精壯和流線型的美感

獸人型態外貌

鱗色：黑至黑灰
瞳色：上藍下紫的漸層色調
身上裝飾：額頭上鑲有橙橘色的球形晶體，兩頰則有紫色刺青
服裝：其實沒有特別拘謹，穿起來好看舒適耐用就好。不過這次為了讓自己在周圍環境看起來不明顯，穿上適用於最多地形的迷彩色著裝，包括：短袖、長褲、手套、布鞋，還有一款專門放置武器、急用品的背心和袖套（只配戴於左臂）
特徵：背部的棘骨消失
身高：170cm
體格：介於瘦到普通之間，微壯

人類型態外貌

瞳色：上藍下紫的漸層色調
髮色：黑棕色
膚色：偏白的華人膚色
身上裝飾：額頭上鑲有橙橘色的球形晶體，兩頰則有紫色刺青
服裝：其實沒有特別拘謹，穿起來好看舒適耐用就好。不過這次為了讓自己在周圍環境看起來不明顯，穿上適用於最多地形的迷彩色著裝，包括：短袖、長褲、手套、布鞋，還有一款專門放置武器、急用品的背心和袖套（只配戴於左臂）
特徵：大眼睛（有點像貓眼）、手腳掌大
身高：165cm
頭髮樣貌：及肩的長髮習慣往後一紮，綁成俐落的馬尾，但因不是很仔細，較短的髮絲經常脫離髮圈，形成短小的鬢髮與瀏海
體格：介於瘦到普通之間，微壯

第三部分

屬性：水、火
技能：
屬性技能的戰鬥動作或招式也可以參考降世神通這樣www還是給自由發揮的空間，反正平常就是帶著一團水跟火跑來跑去揮來揮去(啥#
然後技能裡面直接附註弱點了owO

●水火合緣：是伊默屬性技能最基礎（產物可套用在其他屬性技能上，請注意）的招式，利用水火和外界的物質組合成新東西、新功用。看似普通卻在求生時頗有助益。例：水、火（兩者是最基本的），一半水一半火、煙幕、蒸氣、泥漿、熔岩、蒸餾、消毒、取暖、解渴、毒藥、冰塊、火把......etc 
●水/火之刃：以下有幾種使用類型:
1.將【水火合緣】產生的物質（常見，以下如此：水、火、一半水一半火、毒藥、熔岩）凝聚成短刃的形狀，憑藉意志和身體動作擲出。弱點：近身戰較難發揮。
2.將【水火合緣】產生的物質纏繞在武器上，可遠距亦可近戰。
●(水/火)之(丸/槍/壁/砲/柱......)（叭啦叭啦隨便你(#：利用【水火合緣】產生的物質結出形體來做攻擊。
●護層：全身由【水火合緣】產生的物質保護，亦可以此衝撞敵人。弱點：僅在獸型時能使用。
●水/火龍魂：算是大絕招。變出水龍與火龍（可單一屬性召喚，多隻、少隻、大隻、小隻皆可），意志彼此互相連結（雖是自動式，伊默仍可隨時指揮），可用來輔助攻擊，或做為保護。弱點：變出越多或越大隻的龍，體力會消耗更多，且變出的龍受到一定的傷害後將強制消失。每使用一次該技能，須隔一天才能再使用。
●憑藉意志變成別的型態，從無生命到有生命物都可變化（也可自由改造性質，如：先變成機關槍，再將特性改為無限多子彈；讓身體暫時抗電），甚至要模仿成他人也行，且變化時意識和性格仍存在。弱點：在一日中總共只有一小時半可變化（所以為了節省時間，會找機會不斷切換回本三種型態），也只有變成三種東西的次數（每改造一次性質也算消耗一次），若違反其限制身心將受創。
武器：兩把輕型匕首、一把重型匕首，和十五把小刀。武器如果丟失或擲出，隨時可憑意志召回（飛過來時會化為空氣，所以看起來像是憑空出現的）。
弱點：

第四部分
●翅膀大小：獸型:展開時可達10米長/獸人型:展開時可達2~3米長
●陸海空皆行動自如
●屬性技能在獸型時全身可發功，在獸人型時可從四肢、翅膀、口發功，但人類型僅有手掌、手臂而已。
●獸型多用於對付大型敵人
●獸型其實還有一種型態，即嬌小模式，全長大約一公尺，身高四十公分，方便潛行。

第五部分

喜歡的東西：吃的（尤其是點心類）/ 
討厭的東西：麻煩事/
害怕的東西：被無視、孤立/
體重：獸型:125kg/獸人型:65kg/人類型:50kg
尾巴長度：獸型:占全長的三分之一到一半/獸人型:約一米左右
戰鬥方式：比起光明正大的戰鬥，更喜歡一開始便突襲、詐騙、智取他人。不過有時也會毫不猶豫拿著武器就衝上前近身戰，赤手空拳的格鬥技術不錯（就是肉搏戰嘛w）。另外遠距攻擊絕對精準範圍占方圓10米，拉開這樣的距離命中率當然就會降低（比方說：從高空刻意瞄準射擊）。
日常做事行為：貌似粗魯、大咧咧，卻是亂中有序、粗中有細
左撇子/右撇子：右撇子

----------


## 卡斯特

加上幻瞳、伊默兒共17位，之後還會加上自己的兩位角色，總共19位

似乎沒有人要吃蒸餃了？
假如到今天晚上9：30都沒有人來填單，那就截止並開始抽籤嘍！

當然可以先佔樓www
那要參加的趕快來喔！！！

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  卡滋：

      距離截止時間只剩下不到一小時了，本狼就趕快來參加啦！ :wuffer_glee: 今年上半年都在忙著創作《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》，最近這一兩星期才浮出水面，在此先預祝卡滋小說靈感源源不絕！ :wuffer_laugh: 

想如何死亡：肚破腸流，壯烈而死。
遺言：不知身後的樂園會有多少書可以讀和寫、多少拼圖可以拼，多少獵物可以追？反正現在本狼就要知道了。
贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標
有特別想早死還是晚死：早死     

第一部分（基本資料）

名字：斯冰菊
綽號：阿菊、斯冰、冰菊
性別：公
年齡：28歲
種族：北極凍狼
個性：喜愛搞怪。心情只要不特別去惹通常都很開朗，對於夢想會堅持到底。
型態：獸、獸人
常用型態：同上

第二部分（根據上面的“型態”填寫，自己沒有選的型態不用寫，盡量用寫的，有寫加圖更好，不要單純丟圖）

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：黑白兩色為主，紫色一點點。
瞳色：咖啡色
身上裝飾：有紫色絲線串成的冰塊項鍊，冰塊每面分別是「黃靛紫凍逗腐」各一個字。胸前有一大一小的紫色星狀毛，象徵天狼雙星。左上大右下小。有設計過的金框眼鏡。
特徵：黑白毛色界限分明。
身長：1.5公尺
身高：80公分
體格：標準偏瘦

獸人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：同獸型態
瞳色：同獸型態
身上裝飾：同獸型態
服裝：裸上半身，下半身穿顏色不定的海灘褲。
特徵：腿是三段式的自然外貌。
身高：1.8公尺
體格：同獸型態




第三部分（技能）

屬性：冰
技能：絕對零度凍笑話：嗥出凍笑話讓對爪感到寒冷甚至強制冬眠，最嚴重可以讓全球陷入冰河期。
武器：爪子、獠牙
弱點：凍笑話需要時間，要是在嗥完之前被打斷就得再等10分鐘才能出招。

第四部分（一切的附註，或者注意事項）
非常討厭人類。

第五部分（給愛寫單的，可以自行刪取，要不要填隨便各位）

喜歡的東西：肉、內臟、飲茶、相聲、拼圖、寫作
討厭的東西：雪裡紅、數學、人類、眼鏡不見
害怕的東西：解不開來的問題、數學
體重：60公斤
尾巴長度：38公分
戰鬥方式：先用凍笑話，再用爪牙。
日常做事行為：看書、寫作(爪寫、打字皆有)、拼拼圖
左撇子/右撇子：右撇子


      那麼就麻煩卡滋囉！！！ :wuffer_grin: (六體投地)

                                                                                                               北極凍狼    斯冰菊    及時趕上

                                                                                                                    狼版13年7月3日    21:15

----------


## 卡斯特

籤已抽完，不過有反應者說到後期只要比對明明要死卻沒死的角色就能知道誰是倖存者，這樣破梗也不好玩
於是名單我自行留著，等故事結束在一併釋出
反正也先給你們看幾天了(#

然後先事先聲明
本次抽籤絕無作籤，都是首抽

如果作籤我半夜被蟑螂追！！！



首先倖存者共五位，已經告知被抽中倖存者，名單一樣等故事結束後才會公布

而本次參賽者共20位，外加1位工作人員

感謝大家熱情參與，第一篇故事將在下星期釋出～
有任何問題歡迎提出～
敬請期待！

----------


## 弦月

我我我來補交設定了！


望



死亡切結書

想如何死亡：為拯救朔而死

贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標

有特別想早死還是晚死：晚

第一部分

名字：望‧斯特拉‧米卡雷茲

綽號：自取

性別：雌性

年齡：14

種族：狼（狼神）

個性：機智而聰慧，應變能力強，喜歡思考與分析，總拿朔慢悠悠的性子沒辦法。臉上常帶著自信的微笑。

型態：獸 / 亞人

常用型態：亞人，虛弱時會強制變回獸型



第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：銀灰、深灰、白及黑

瞳色：左金黃右深藍

身上裝飾：無

特徵：

如圖，左大腿外側有塊菱形的黃琥珀，額前有塊深灰色的菱形斑紋，左耳尖、尾尖及四爪是深灰色。

只有左邊翅膀，翅膀上有著黑色的紋路
（翅膀大小固定且不能隱藏，雖然因為已經習慣了而沒有影響平衡的問題，卻還是因避免移動受阻，平日都緊緊收在身上）

身長：1.5公尺

身高：約65公分

體格：纖細精瘦



亞人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：銀灰、深灰、白及黑

瞳色：左金黃右深藍

髮色：銀灰色

膚色：普通膚色

身上裝飾：無特殊裝飾

服裝：不一定，通常是輕便好活動的類型，且花色會和朔的相反。衣服會開洞讓翅膀露出

特徵：會露出耳朵、尾巴和翅膀

身高：154

頭髮樣貌：髮長和朔相等，不過因將一頭長髮綁成一條及腰的細辮所以看起來會稍短

體格：中等



第三部分

屬性：光

技能：

<點燈>能讓周遭可透光的物體發光，透光度越好的越亮。若為不透光的物體則無法使其發光

<生之光>用身體圈住受傷的對向，全身發出柔光，可以治癒其所受的傷。

治癒時間與受傷程度成正比，例如被紙割到概只要五分鐘；若是身負重傷也許三天三夜都治不好。

連續使用過長時間會嚴重疲勞甚至直接睡著。

如果使用對象沒有受傷，則其會變得更加精力充沛。

如果對植物使用該植物會迅速成長。

<陽炎>操縱光線的折射，使人看見幻象。並不能改變物體的外貌或憑空變出物體／使物體消失。

<月全蝕>奪走所有的光線，讓該地變得漆黑一片。能使所有的發光物體（不論是基於什麼原理而發光的）失效。最多只能持續30幾秒。基本上沒有弱點，不過本人怕黑所以(ry

武器：數把銀白色的飛鏢刀，準度驚人，有一擊斃命的威力。不過丟出去後需要自己去找回來。

也有一把特別大的匕首（只是不常用）

如果身邊沒有刀子的時候也可以用小石子、果實等的東西替代。

弱點：不管使用哪個技能都會造成本身的疲憊。



第四部分

是對有著不可思議心靈感應的雙子。

時常會同時說出一樣的話、一左一右的做出一樣的動作（望在左朔在右）。

如果望受傷，朔會在該處感受到刺痛（視另一者受傷程度越重刺痛感也會越強），且在不久的將來（有時是立即性的，也有時會拖上一陣子甚至根本不發生）也會受傷（傷處相同），不過因為感應觸發的傷害不會再度感應至另一者身上。

合作無間，可以使出很厲害的共同招式。

會同時打電話還會同時掛電話所以幾乎不用電話（？


第五部分

喜歡的東西：朔、勤勞能幹的人、滋味酸甜的果子、朔終於對某件事提起興趣了

討厭的東西：苦澀的東西、不做事的人、蟑螂（會一邊慘叫一邊丟刀子過去插死它（什麼

害怕的東西：朔不在身邊、怕黑

體重：雖然飛不起來，但依然有遺傳到母親的翼狼特性，骨架如鳥一般是中空的所以其實並不重

尾巴長度：一公尺

戰鬥方式：一邊敏捷的閃避一邊射出刀子攻擊

日常做事行為：精準、要求高，很照顧朔，凡事以朔作為第一考量。健談，遇到喜歡的話題便話匣子大開。

左撇子/右撇子：左撇子


　　
朔



死亡切結書



想如何死亡：為保護望而亡

贊成PVP還是共同目標：共同目標

有特別想早死還是晚死：晚



第一部分

名字：朔‧瑪特提那‧米卡雷茲

綽號：自取

性別：雌性

年齡：14

種族：狼（狼神）

個性：步調慢、放鬆而自在，十分體貼。天才等級的聰明才智，但平常不會輕易顯露出來。臉上常帶著隨性的笑容。

型態：獸 / 亞人

常用型態：亞人，虛弱時會強制變回獸型


第二部分

獸型態外貌

毛/鱗色：深灰、銀灰、白及黑

瞳色：左深藍右金黃

身上裝飾：無

特徵：

如圖，右大腿外側有塊菱形的黑瑪瑙，額前有塊銀灰色的菱形斑紋，右耳尖、尾尖及四爪是銀灰色。

只有右邊翅膀，翅膀上有著黑色的紋路
（翅膀大小固定且不能隱藏，雖然因為已經習慣了而沒有影響平衡的問題，卻還是因避免移動受阻，平日都緊緊收在身上）

身長：1.5公尺

身高：約65公分

體格：纖細精瘦


亞人型態外貌

毛/鱗色：深灰、銀灰、白及黑

瞳色：左深藍右金黃

髮色：深灰色

膚色：普通膚色

身上裝飾：無特殊裝飾

服裝：不一定，通常是輕便好活動的類型，且花色會和望的相反。衣服會開洞讓翅膀露出

特徵：會露出耳朵、尾巴和翅膀

身高：154

頭髮樣貌：髮長和望一樣，不過一頭長髮是披散著的，偶爾心情好或需要時才會用髮圈把頭髮隨意綁起

體格：中等



第三部分

屬性：暗

技能：

<燈亮>能讓周遭不可透光的物體發光。若為透光的物體則無法使其發光。

<冥之音>朔的歌聲有著神奇的功效，可使聽者緊繃的心放鬆、彆扭的心變得和諧、幫助入眠，甚至能夠恢復一些傷害，不過只有她想唱的時候唱出的調子才有此功效。而且朔還很不喜歡在別人注目之下唱歌，平常只會哼歌不會唱出來，所以偶爾會在半夜時偷偷溜出去唱。

<不知火>操縱光線的直射，使人看見原本不該存在於那兒的影子。並不能改變物體的外貌或憑空變出物體／使物體消失。

<日中天>可以放出幾秒的強光，若是以攝影機等設備拍攝只能拍到一片白。強光消散後能使在場所有生物（就算是閉起眼睛的）失明數十秒，但並不會造成永久性的視覺創傷。因為這招除了自己以外連望都會中招所以不常用。


武器：

會用其中一把特別大的匕首進行暗殺式的攻擊。

其實也有數把飛鏢刀，不過因為自己不喜歡用（還要去撿）所以平常就是「啊，好麻煩啊～」的胡亂帶過。有時候會把刀子夾在手指間當手指虎用。

弱點：不管使用哪個技能都會造成本身的疲憊。


第四部分

是對有著不可思議心靈感應的雙子。

時常會同時說出一樣的話、一左一右的做出一樣的動作（望在左朔在右）。

如果望受傷，朔會在該處感受到刺痛（視另一者受傷程度越重刺痛感也會越強），且在不久的將來（有時是立即性的，也有時會拖上一陣子甚至根本不發生）也會受傷（傷處相同），不過因為感應觸發的傷害不會再度感應至另一者身上。

合作無間，可以使出很厲害的共同招式。

會同時打電話還會同時掛電話所以幾乎不用電話（？

第五部分

喜歡的東西：望、不麻煩的人、滋味酸甜的果子、望不要一直做事來陪自己打混摸魚

討厭的東西：苦澀的東西、麻煩的人、蟑螂（會一邊慢慢退開一邊饒富興味的看著望的行動（什麼

害怕的東西：望不在身邊、閃電打雷

體重：雖然飛不起來，但依然有遺傳到母親的翼狼特性，骨架如鳥一般是中空的所以其實並不重

尾巴長度：一公尺

戰鬥方式：先躲在某處，再突然現身，俐落的暗殺式的攻擊

日常做事行為：憑著直覺行動，平實效率不高，但如果是自己感興趣的事便會全力以赴。很依賴並仰慕著望，除了自己外凡事都以望作為第一考量。

左撇子/右撇子：右撇子



謝謝卡滋等我！（撲抱

----------

